# Martial arts lovers



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

this is a good film with some great choreography and for a change Keanu playing a bad guy, even if i did think matrix without sci fi and a plausible story line


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Watched this a few months ago top notch kung fu choreography


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I recon Chuck Norris would kick his ass tho!!
Gonz.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> I recon Chuck Norris would kick his ass tho!!
> Gonz.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

http://doblelol.com/uploads/19/funny-motivational-quote.jpg


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Looks ok... I can't get my head past K Reeves though...

Much prefer Ong Bak... Fav film involving martial arts right there, it just pips Rush Hour 2


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ong bak is incredible. Tony jah is the man for sure. You do have to wonder how many people were ACTUALLY hurt badly during production though ha ha


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

The Raid was pretty good as well, Iko Uwais could be the next big thing in martial arts movies.


----------

